# what goes with prime rib?



## Jared_mizanin

You guys did such a good job last time...so here goes:

For work I am making a prime rib dinner with au jus.  What goes with this dinner?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alix

Everything goes with prime rib! Seriously though:

Oven roasted potatoes
Asparagus (steamed then lightly grilled and brushed with garlic butter)
Light salad, greens with vinaigrette


----------



## mudbug

I agree w/Alix, except for the asparagus (not a fan).  Don't forget some grated horseradish for the meat as well.


----------



## Andy M.

I prefer baked potatoes with sour cream, chives and bacon and a Caesar salad.


----------



## pacanis

Sub buns and cheese whiz! 

Or, if you don't want to shave it and turn it into a Philly Cheese Steak... I would serve baked potatoes and something green like asparagus, broccoli or sautéed brussel sprouts. Lobster goes very well, too


----------



## TATTRAT

Yorkshire puddings with some of the pan drippings.

Hassleback Potatoes

Roasted Potatoes w/ Bearnaise 

Garlic and Parmesan Pomme Frites

Pan Fried Brussels Sprouts, with toasted garlic and bacon

Roasted Asparagus w/ a little balsamic and sea salt

Steamed broccoli w/ Hollandaise


----------



## Steve Kroll

Don't forget the 'shrooms! I love sauteed mushrooms with Prime Rib.


----------



## snickerdoodle

Andy M. said:


> I prefer baked potatoes with sour cream, chives and bacon and a Caesar salad.


 


Steve Kroll said:


> Don't forget the 'shrooms! I love sauteed mushrooms with Prime Rib.


 
I'm with Steve and Andy here.  Grilled onions (maybe even carmelized!) make a great addition too.


----------



## pacanis

Oh, yeah, mushrooms. Nice and simple, sautéed in butter where nothing but the flavor of the shrooms burst in your mouth. Leave them whole or just halve them and serve them on the side. Sliced mushrooms are for toppings and hamburgers. Good call, Steve.


----------



## Alix

Oven roasted potatoes are baked potatoes without the skins. They get all crispy on the outside so you can eat the whole thing. Mmmmmm.

I think you should do one of Tattrat's suggestions on the side veggie. Holy moly. Those brussels sprouts sound heavenly.


----------



## msmofet

Yorkshire Pudding and Burgundy Gravy


----------



## Al Pine

Prime Rib is kind of an elegant meal....so I always serve it with _Au Jus_,
_Horseradish_, and _Blue Cheese dressing_.
Sauteed carrots, and a Caesar Salad.


----------



## Joveis

Sautéed baby potatos w/ rosemary


----------



## Jared_mizanin

Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone 

Never tried yorkshire pudding; how long does it last until I need to whip up a new batch?

I'm sort of thinking of twice-baked potato and maybe a caesar salad...with au jus and horseradish on the side.  But perhaps I'll give them a choice and have some sort of parmesan-crusted brussel sprout dish in place of the salad if so desired.  Any thoughts?


----------



## ella/TO

Definitely, but definitely, Yorkshire Pudding!!!!!


----------



## Jared_mizanin

As I browse online, I'm seeing more and more cool ideas!  Garlic mashed potatoes sounds good, too!


----------



## TATTRAT

Jared_mizanin said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone
> 
> Never tried yorkshire pudding; how long does it last until I need to whip up a new batch?
> 
> I'm sort of thinking of twice-baked potato and maybe a caesar salad...with au jus and horseradish on the side.  But perhaps I'll give them a choice and have some sort of parmesan-crusted brussel sprout dish in place of the salad if so desired.  Any thoughts?



Yorkies are so quick and easy, especially sine you will already have the drippings. . .if you have never had one, I highly recommend 'em. They are the best little meaty pop-over. They cook quick, and though I am not sure how many you are feeding, if you have muffin tins, it makes them even easier. Once you have the batter, it's just a matter of making sure the tins and drippings are hot/up to temp, and blasting 'em off.


----------



## msmofet

Jared_mizanin said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone
> 
> Never tried yorkshire pudding; how long does it last until I need to whip up a new batch?
> 
> I'm sort of thinking of twice-baked potato and maybe a caesar salad...with au jus and horseradish on the side. But perhaps I'll give them a choice and have some sort of parmesan-crusted brussel sprout dish in place of the salad if so desired. Any thoughts?


I make mine in a pie plate and cut into wedges like pie.








Yorkshire Pudding

2 eggs
1 c. milk
1 c. flour
1/4 tsp. salt
Ground black pepper - to taste
Melted butter or pan drippings from roasted meat

Preheat oven to 425°F.

Mix all ingredients except butter; till smooth. Coat bottom and sides of 9 or 10 inch pie plate with butter. Pour melted butter in pie plate. Bake 25 minutes or until golden brown and puffed up. Serve immediately.


----------



## SherryDAmore

I always make prime rib with twice baked potatoes, and sauteed mushrooms, grilled asparagus and yorkshire pudding.  

I use Kenji-Alt's (Serious Eats) method for the rib.


----------

